# Merry meet!



## Kirk Bailey (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello all, I am called Kirk Bailey, am 62 years old, love computers and electronic publishing, and build web sites. I am young to Freemasonry, being a fellow-craft. My home lodge is here in Florida, NITRAM Lodge 188.

I have published several books on the kindle store, and will advise anyone on how to do it.


----------



## Zack (Jul 3, 2016)

Kirk Bailey said:


> Hello all, I am called Kirk Bailey, am 62 years old, love computers and electronic publishing, and build web sites. I am young to Freemasonry, being a fellow-craft. My home lodge is here in Florida, NITRAM Lodge 188.
> 
> I have published several books on the kindle store, and will advise anyone on how to do it.



Welcome fellow Florida Mason.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 3, 2016)

Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 3, 2016)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 3, 2016)

Welcome and greetings from Australia


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jul 4, 2016)

Welcome from the 'Far East' of Canada.


----------



## Scoops (Jul 5, 2016)

Welcome from Chester, UK


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 6, 2016)

Greetings from the other west coast.


----------

